# Do u think Linux is an Alternative OS?



## Gigacore (May 26, 2007)

As said in the title do u think that linux is a Alternative OS??

i say no to it...... coz Ubuntu Rocks........ P4 will run like Core2Duo amigo....


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 26, 2007)

Dude... This is called fanboyism... Get over it. Windows Fanboys will say the converse... and then other GNU/Linux fanboys will agree with the title.

This ain't gonna take you, us , anyone, anywhere . 

I'd say that the OS/app/procedure which helps you in increasing your productivity rocks. Not a particular OS or platform. To each his own. This ain't debatable and the opinions are subjective.

I have started using GNU/linux only 6 months back. I see that there are some things which aren't as productive on Linux. While many other things are. Hence, Its rather wise to get a combination of both Windows and Linux, so as to get the best of both worlds..



> P4 will run like Core2Duo amigo....



You can Optimise Windows also. Loads of tweaks. Nevermind... I'm a linux enthusiast myself... Had such feelings in my initial days too... Now I understand whats what... You'll get over it soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2007)

Linux is an alternate OS for single user self-contained systems. Like office or cyber cafes where a single task takes place everyday.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

Yes,may be in coming years.

But wat abt PC games ???


----------



## zyberboy (May 26, 2007)

Linux still has to go long way to gain acceptance among the masses


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 26, 2007)

And yeah..


			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> As said in the title do u think that linux is a Alternative OS??
> 
> *i say no to it*...... coz Ubuntu Rocks........ P4 will run like Core2Duo amigo....



Umm... Do you say that Linux can't be an alternative OS or you mean that Linux rather deserves to be a primary OS ? That statement of yours is hell confusing...


----------



## NucleusKore (May 26, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Linux still has to go long way to gain acceptance among the masses


I wish microsoft would come up with a measure to validate systems real time and criple them, then you'll find "acceptance" among the "masses"


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 26, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I wish microsoft would come up with a measure to validate systems real time and criple them, then you'll find "acceptance" among the "masses"


 Pirates, hackers and crackers aren't behind.


----------



## faraaz (May 26, 2007)

I understand your question to mean: Is Linux a marginal OS? I say no...

However, if you are asking: Is Linux a mainstream OS which can compete with Windows? I say no...

Not because the software is bad, or its underdeveloped...the biggest strength of Linux is also its biggest weakness. Being free and open source, the community cannot afford a lot of things which Microsoft can. You are not going to see Linux advertisements. You are not going to see Linux publicity campaigns, like the one M$ pulled for Vista. It was an absolute piece of crap so they had to sell it like anything. And this may not make a difference to people like us who are informed enough to make a choice.

But what about the others? My girlfriend recently started using PCLOS too after I convinced her about how great it was. She used the Live CD, loved it...and now she is using it with no problems. However, before I told her about it...she hadn't even heard of Linux. Out of curiosity I asked a lot of my friends (some of them are electronics engineers and computer engineers)...many said they never heard of it. Some said "Isn't it that weird hacker OS"? And very few had ever actually installed it to try it out, let alone use it for any length of time.

IMO, the OS is maturing but very few people are adapting it. But progress IS being made. Dell selling Ubuntu loaded PCs is a HUGE step. So is Canonical Software providing free tech support and free Ubuntu CDs. It will take time...but as of now? Linux isn't in the league of Microsoft. Another 5 to 10 years?? Maybe...I mean, there has to be a limit to how much customers will tolerate Microsoft crap.


----------



## mediator (May 26, 2007)

^I agree, not even many engineering students save computer science students know about it. It isn't relevant if a person is from engineering background to try out Linux. Many of my friends from computer science background don't even know how to install Windows. Many of my friends from commerce background use Linux. Some still dual boot, while some have made it as their primary OS.

There was a thread on this, if windows will die or not....something like that. But who cares? Let them Njoy the expensive closed source stuff with that heavy (around 200 MB ?) beautifying engine.

Neways for many people here and in other parts of world, Linux is their primary OS. For them windows might be their alternative!!


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2007)

Linux will be the primary OS for many,if windows-M$FT stop FUDing with fake patents suite(i said fake,bcoz software patents doesnot exists),bullying companies not to prefer Linux etc.

*www.nosoftwarepatents.com/en/m/intro/index.html
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/wrongms.htm


----------



## NucleusKore (May 26, 2007)

I am a linux user, that does not mean that I don't use windows or hate Microsoft. Please note I have genuine windows xp home, but still use Open SuSE. I have been using Open SuSE ever since 9.3 Professional went fully Open Source, and there's been no looking back. I have forgotten the meaning of the words "virus", "spyware" and "trojan", I don't miss them


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

i think the fact that ubuntu can be shipped directly to ure home so no download is reqd, will raise the popularity of linux. but yes linux has always had the stigma of only being useful to the "techies" or "elite"


----------



## nileshgr (May 26, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Yes,may be in coming years.
> 
> But wat abt PC games ???


WINE the win-emulater. when linux becomes more popular, wine will also be developed to run most games and softwares which used to work on windows. Wine is a free software. For games there is one more called Cedega which is a commercial software. Those who can buy it for a few $, they can play all the games on linux!  



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> As said in the title do u think that linux is a Alternative OS??
> 
> i say no to it...... coz Ubuntu Rocks........ P4 will run like Core2Duo amigo....



Yes Linux is an alternative OS for servers, low-end machines like mine: P3 500 Mhz. Now in India a more no. of people are opting for linux as some companies like HP gives linux pre-installed. HP had an ad on the News Paper once about it. Also linux is free and Open-Source.



			
				NucleasKore said:
			
		

> I have forgotten the meaning of the words "virus", "spyware" and "trojan", I don't miss them



I have not forgot the meaning of these words as many of my friends ask me solutions to eliminate viruses, etc. from the windows computer. But i rarely use them since i have started using linux.

BTW, Intel_Gigacore add a poll to this thread.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2007)

@ The Unknown
Yeah i know those emulators but thats wat i really missed is that no one is making these next gen games for Linux.


----------

